# فكرة عمل شبكات WiFi



## ENG.MUH (12 يونيو 2006)

فكرة عمل شبكات WiFi​إذا كان لديك شبكة في بيتك أو مكتبك، هناك بضعة طرق مختلفة لتوصل الحاسبات على شبكتك سوية.

WiFi هي طريقة لاسلكية لتوصيل الشبكات. ويعرف أيضا باسم 802.11 networkingwireless networking. إن الميزة الكبرى في WiFi هي بساطتها. حيث يمكنك أَن توصل أجهزة الكمبيوتر في أي مكان في بيتك أو مكتبك بدون الحاجة للأسلاك. أجهزة الكمبيوتر التي توصل إلى الشبكة تستعمل إشارات راديو، بحث لا تزيد المسافة بينها عن 100 قدم.

جهاز اللاسلكي
إذا كنت تريد أَن تفهم التشبيك اللاسلكي في أبسط صورة له، فعليك أن تفكر بجهاز اللاسلكي الذي قد تشتريه لأولادك ليلعبوا به بسعر لا يتجاوز 20 جنبه مصري, أو التليفون اللاسلكي لديك في المنزل.

جهاز اللاسلكي هذا عبارة عن راديو صغير الذي يمكن أَن يرسل ويستلم إشارات راديو (Radio Signals). عندما تتكلم في الجهاز يلتقط صوتك بميكروفون، ثم يشفرها إلى ذبذبة راديو, ثم يرسلها عبر الهوائي antenna. يقوم الجهاز الآخر باستلام الإشارة بواسطة الهوائي antenna ويترجمها إلي صوت عبر السماعات.
يرسل اللاسلكي الإشارة بقوة 0.25 وات لمسافة حوالي 500 إِلى 1000 قدمِ.
لنتخيل أنك تريد أَن توصل جهازي كمبيوتر في شبكة تستعمل تكنولوجيا جهاز اللاسلكي السابق ذكره:

· يجب أن توصل كل كمبيوتر بجهاز لاسلكي.
· يجب أن تجهز كل كمبيوتر ببرنامج لتحديد ما إذا كان عليه أن يرسل بيانات أو يستقبلها.
· يجب أن تجهز كل كمبيوتر ببرنامج لتحويل نظامه الثنائي 1s و0s إليإشارتين راديو مختلفتين بحيث يستطيع اللاسلكي إرسالهم واستقبالهم وإرجاعهم مرة أخرى إلي النظام الثنائى.
· هذا ما يحدث فعلاً المشكلة الوحيدة ستكون أن معدل انتقال البيانات سيكون بطئ جداً. جهاز اللاسلكي صمم لكي ينقل الصوت الإنساني (وأداءه جيد في ذلك)، فلن تكون قادر على إرسالَ بيانات كثيرة بهذا الطّريقِ. ربما 1,000 بت في الثانية فقط.


----------



## ENG.MUH (12 يونيو 2006)

*تكنولوجيا راديو **WiFi*​

الراديو المستخدم في تكنولوجياWiFiلايختلف كثيرا عن الرّاديوِ المستخدم في جهاز اللاسلكي. فلديه القدرة على الإرسال والإستقبال. لديه القدرة على تحويل 1sو 0sإلي موجاتراديو وإرجعها بعد ذلك إلي s 1 وs 0. توجد ثلاثة إختلافات واضحة بين راديو WiFi وجهاز اللاسلكي:​

· راديو WiFi الذي يعمل بنظام802.11bو 802.11g يرسل بمعدل2.4GHz، بينما الذي يعمل بنظام802.11aيرسل بمعدل 5GHz. أما جهاز اللاسلكي العادييرسل بمعدل 49MHz. يسمح التردد الأعلى بمعدل نقل بيانات أعلى.
· راديوWiFiيستعمل تقنيات تشفيرأكثر كفاءة التي تساهم أيضا في رفع معدل نقلالبيانات. في نظامي 802.11aو802.11g يستعمل تقنية تسمي​(orthogonal frequency-division multiplexing (OFDM))
أما في نظام 802.11b ففن التقنية المستخدمه تسمي
(Complementary Code Keying (CCK))​· الراديو المستخدمفي WiFi لديه القدرة على تغيير الترددات. بطاقات 802.11b يمكن أَن يرسل بشكل مباشر على أي من ثلاثة ترددات.


----------



## ENG.MUH (12 يونيو 2006)

لأنهم يرسلون ترددات أعلى بكثير من جهاز اللاسلكي العادي، وبسبب تقنيات التشفير المستخدمه، راديو WiFi يمكنه أَن يعالج بيانات أكثر بكثيرفي الثانية. 802.11b يمكن أَن يعالج حواليmegabits 11 بالثانية (megabits 7 بالثانية هي السرعة الفعلية وأحياناًينخفض إلي 1 أو megabits 2 بالثانية إذا كان هناك العديد من التداخلات). 802.11aو802.11gيمكن أَن يعالج حواليmegabits 54 بالثانية (megabits 30 بالثانية هي السرعة الفعلية).​ 

ربما تتسائل من أين أتت تلك التسمية الغريبة (الـ802.11). معهد المهندسين الكهربائيين و الإلكترونياتِ (IEEE) قاموا بهذه التسمية بطريقة فريدة. الـ802.11تمثل الشبكة اللاسلكية. والأحرف b,a,g ترقيم يميز ماركات مختلفة من الـ802.11:
· 802.11b كان الإصدار الأول الذيوصل للأسواق. هوالأبطأ والأقل ثمنا من الثلاثة أنواع. كما ذكرناسابقا، فهو يرسل بتردد2.4GHz ويمكنه أَن يعالج حواليmegabits 11 بالثانية.
· 802.11a كان هو التالي في الأسواق. يرسل بتردد5GHz ويمكنه أَن يعالج حواليmegabits 54 بالثانية.
· 802.11gجمعخواص الاثنين معاً. يرسل بتردد2.4GHz ويمكنه أَن يعالج حواليmegabits 54 بالثانية.​​


----------



## ENG.MUH (12 يونيو 2006)

كيف تضيف WiFi إلى الكمبيوتر


العديد من أجهزة laptopsالجديدة تأتي مزودة ببطاقة WiFiداخلية.لكي تضيف كارات WiFi لكمبيوتر شخصي. إليك ما عليك فعله:


· اشتري كارت WiFi, 802.11g هو الأفضل كما ذكرنا.


· ركب البطاقة.


· قم بتعريف البطاقة.


· ابحث عن hotspot.


· إدخلhotspot.



hotspot نقطة إرتباط لشبكة الWiFi. هو صندوق صغير متصل بشبكة الأنترنت. يحتوي الصندوق على راديوWiFi الذي يمكن أَن يتعاملمع100بطاقةWiFiمعاً. هناك العديد من الhotspots المتوفرة الآن في الأماكن العاومه مثل المطاعم، الفنادق، المكتبات عامة والمطارات. كما يمكنك أَن تنشئhotspotخاصة بك في بيتك.




الحماية في WiFi


hotspots يمكن أَن تكون مفتوحة أو مغلقة بكلمة سر. إذامفتوح، إذن فأىشخص ببطاقةِ ويفي يمكن أَن يدخلhotspot. أما إذا كانت مغلقة بكلمة سر، فأنتفي حاجةلمعرفة كلمة السر لتتصل بها.


يوجد نظامان للتشفير نظام تشفير للبيانات التي ترسل خلال الهواء. نظام تشفير بيانات 64 بت(64-bit encryption)(فعلي 40 بت) و128 بت (128-bit encryption) (فعلي 104 بت). (64-bit encryption) كان هو المستخدم أولاً لكن وُجد أنه يُكسر بشكل سهل.لذلك استخدم (128-bit encryption)لأنه أكثر آمناً.​


----------



## ENG.MUH (15 يونيو 2006)

ما لكم لا تكتبون ردا


----------



## afalani (16 يونيو 2006)

, Since this is a wireless network, it could be easy to intrude and spy on the information exchanged unless you set up the security properly. When I had a problem with my network, Some people search a nearby network and connect to the internet through it. So, it is important that you have password for your network. Regards. Dear EN.MUH


----------



## مُساند (24 يونيو 2006)

مشكور على الإفادة الرائعة


----------



## bebo13 (17 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع المتميز وفي انتظار بقية الموضوع وخصوصا فيما يخصfhss,dsss


----------



## قطقوطة (18 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااا جزاك الله خييرا على الشرح البسيط و الجميل و المفيد


----------



## محمدالديب (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدالديب (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## elmustafa (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_zanaty (7 سبتمبر 2007)

than;sssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ayman hemdan (27 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------

